# Problem in second launch of startx



## ariyamehr (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a strange problem with the startx command. When I execute it for the first time it brings me to a page with three terminal windows and a clock and everything looks fine, but the second time, when I exit the xorg system and want to start it again with the  startx command, it shows some red dots at the top of the screen and the system crashes after that!

It would be appreciated if anyone can help me about this problem.


----------



## tingo (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably related to your hardware (video chip / card). Tell us what you have, based on output from `# pciconf -lv` and / or Xorg.0.log.


----------

